
Show HN: Headless Kubernetes on 15 Raspberry Pis boot in under 8 minutes - jamesrom
https://medium.com/@lucas.teligioridis/headless-kubernetes-on-15-raspberry-pis-boot-in-under-8-minutes-808402ea2348
======
tiernano
Interesting idea. Wonder how much extra work would be involved to get them to
network boot instead of messing with sd cards.

~~~
lucas044
I actually thought about this first! Doing a PXE boot, but wanted something
easier to replicate in a guide for other people in the community.

But the reality is it wouldn’t be too difficult. Something like this:
[https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberry...](https://www.raspberrypi.org/documentation/hardware/raspberrypi/bootmodes/net_tutorial.md)

------
zubairq
Very cool. So you have two SD cards, one for infra nodes and one for worker
nodes, is that right?

~~~
lucas044
Correct. One for master nodes. One for worker nodes.

The code is all the same on the SD cards just conditional logic depending on
the type.

~~~
zubairq
So if I buy four Raspberry pis and plug Infra sd in 2 of them and worker sd in
the other 2 and connect them all direct to my router will it be a working
Kubernetes cluster with ZERO additional setup?

~~~
lucas044
Correct. That’s what I meant by headless, but I think that’s probably confused
people with trying to call “kubernetes” headless. My bad.

As long as you follow the guide with setup then that’s right.

